# Refinishing Boyar Schultz Grinders: Need Decals



## Jericho (Nov 23, 2020)

Anyone still got some GREAT signage on their 612 and 618 machines that can post some quality photo graphs so I can get new decals made ?Mine are so faded, I can't do any good with getting new ones made and the machine photos on auction sales are always canted/slanted so I can't present a square picture to have it duplicated. Can't seem to find any sites that post logos for equipment no longer in production.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 23, 2020)

My 612 Deluxe is packed in my garage right now. If I can get to it I will take some pics.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 24, 2020)

if you need i can take better pictures, here is my machine









						1979 Boyar-Schultz H618 Surface Grinder
					

I came across a wonderful find on CL. a gently used 1979 Boyar-Schultz H618 surface grinder. this unit was purchased new by the previous owner and saw a good life. we pulled the table off and i inspected the ways, the ways are very nice indeed with only the very faintest signs of wear. the oil...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

